# FR: I ate a lot of chocolates



## sweetspice

Bonjour,

I know that adverbs come after "avoir" when I use the passé composé.

J'ai beaucoup mangé.

But if I wanted to say "I ate a lot of chocolates" is it 

J'ai mangé beaucoup de chocolats.

or 

J'ai beaucoup mangé de chocolats.

or 

J'ai beaucoup mangé des chocolats.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## janpol

"J'ai mangé beaucoup de chocolat(s)" est la meilleure phrase, la 3ème est incorrecte à cause de "des", la 2ème est probablement correcte... mais je la verrais plutôt sans "S" à "chocolat" (du chocolat).


----------



## tilt

I'd say  _J'ai beaucoup mangé de chocolats_ and _J'ai mangé beaucoup de chocolats_ are both correct, but with a slightly different meaning, the latter being the best translation for your sentence (Janpol is right about this).
The former rather suggests that you happened to eat chocolates, and you did a lot. _Beaucoup _would be understood as a kind of synonym for _souvent _in such a sentence.

You can keep the _s_ at the end of _chocolat_s, if you refer to _des chocolats _(i.e. chocolate candies).


----------



## Thomas1

tilt said:


> I'd say  _J'ai beaucoup mangé de chocolats_ and _J'ai mangé beaucoup de chocolats_ are both correct, but with a slightly different meaning, the latter being the best translation for your sentence (Janpol is right about this).
> The former rather suggests that you happened to eat chocolates, and you did a lot. _Beaucoup _would be understood as a kind of synonym for _souvent _in such a sentence.
> 
> You can keep the _s_ at the end of _chocolat_s, if you refer to _des chocolats _(i.e. chocolate candies).


I am wondering whether the passé composé is the tense we need to use here? The English sentence, to my mind, expresses a past habit. I was taught that this is rendered in French by the imparfait. Is passé composé used like that, i.e. to express a past routine, in French too?

I suppose _I often ate chocolates._ would be _Je beaucoup mangeais de chocolats._
But _J'ai beaucoup mangé de chocolats._?
Could it be: _I have often had chocolates._?

Tom


----------



## janpol

je beaucoup mangeais de chocolats" ne marche pas : "beaucoup" doit être placé après le verbe.


----------



## tilt

Thomas1 said:


> I am wondering whether the passé composé is the tense we need to use here? The English sentence, to my mind, expresses a past habit. I was taught that this is rendered in French by the imparfait. Is passé composé used like that, i.e. to express a past routine, in French too?
> 
> I suppose _I often ate chocolates._ would be _Je *mangeais *__*beaucoup* __de chocolats._
> But _J'ai beaucoup mangé de chocolats._?
> Could it be: _I have often had chocolates._?
> 
> Tom


If referring to an habit, _imparfait _would be better, yes. Note that as it is not a composed tense, the difference I mentioned is not possible to say with this tense because the adverb's place becomes unique.

I'm not that comfortable with English tenses subtleties, but _I have often had chocolates_ sounds as a good translation for _J'ai beaucoup mangé de chocolats _to me.


----------



## Thomas1

janpol said:


> je beaucoup mangeais de chocolats" ne marche pas : "beaucoup" doit être placé après le verbe.


Bonjour Janpol,
J'étais conscient que la signification de _beaucoup _dans _Je beaucoup mangeais de chocolats_ était différente de celle dans _Je mangeais beaucoup de chocolats_. Je l'ai utilisé exactement selon la signification donnée par Tilt, c-à-d souvent. Mais si _beaucoup _ne marche pas dans ce cas-ci, changeons-le en _souvent_, ce sont les temps qui me vraiment intéressent.
Alors :
_I often ate chocolates._ would be _Je souvant mangeais de chocolats._
But _J'ai souvent mangé de chocolats._?
Could it be: _I have often had chocolates._?

Tom


----------



## Thomas1

tilt said:


> If referring to an habit, _imparfait _would be better, yes. Note that as it is not a composed tense, the difference I mentioned is not possible to say with this tense because the adverb's place becomes unique.
> 
> I'm not that comfortable with English tenses subtleties, but _I have often had chocolates_ sounds as a good translation for _J'ai beaucoup mangé de chocolats _to me.


I see, just to confirm whether I have understood you correctly is this double meaning of _beaucoup_ only existent in composed tenses?

And I guess here we would need to change _beaucoup _into _souvent_, wouldn't we?I suppose _I often ate chocolates._ would be _Je *souvent mangeais *__*beaucoup*__ de chocolats._​Because the meaning is different from the English sentence, i.e. it means _I eat a lot of chocolate_.


----------



## tie-break

Thomas1 said:


> _I often ate chocolates._ would be _Je souvant mangeais de chocolats._


 
Cette phrase aussi est incorrecte, car soit on place _souv*e*nt_ après le verbe "_je mangeais souvent de chocolats" s_oit avant le verbe "_souvent, je mangeais de chocolats"_ mais jamais entre sujet et verbe.


----------



## sweetspice

merci beaucoup!  c'est beaucoup mieux maintenant.


----------



## itka

tie-break said:


> Cette phrase aussi est incorrecte, car soit on place _souv*e*nt_ après le verbe "_je mangeais souvent de chocolats" s_oit avant le verbe "_souvent, je mangeais de chocolats"_ mais jamais entre sujet et verbe.



Tout à fait exact pour la place de l'adverbe !

Ne pas oublier non plus de modifier l'article :
_Je mangeais souvent *du* chocolat_ ---> article partitif (de+le) : je mange  une partie de cette matière délicieuse mais non comptable qu'est le chocolat.

ou bien :
_Je mangeais souvent *des* chocolats _---> article indéfini pluriel. Je peux compter les confections de chocolat, comme je compterais des bonbons : je mange un chocolat, deux chocolats, trois... _des_ chocolats.


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> Ne pas oublier non plus de modifier l'article :
> _Je mangeais souvent *du* chocolat_ ---> article partitif (de+le) : je mange  une partie de cette matière délicieuse mais non comptable qu'est le chocolat.
> 
> ou bien :
> _Je mangeais souvent *des* chocolats _---> article indéfini pluriel. Je peux compter les confections de chocolat, comme je compterais des bonbons : je mange un chocolat, deux chocolats, trois... _des_ chocolats.


As the title sentence shows _chocolate*s*_, I wonder why Sweetspice should think of changing _des chocolats_!


----------



## Thomas1

Je suis d'accord avec vous quant à la place de l'article, merci de l'avoir designé. Néanmoins, je crois que dire qu'il n'est jamais entre sujet et verb est un peu trop absolu et que l'on peut changer la place de l'adverbe en modifiant le ton d'une phrase à la fois. Cela donne les constructions qui peuvent sonner différentement de ce que l'on entend d'habitude bien sûr.

Alors, mes phrases :
I often ate chocolates. would be Je mangeais souvent de chocolats.
But J'ai souvent mangé de chocolats.?
Could it be: I have often had chocolates.?
Quelqu'un peut-il encore donner son avis sur les temps ?

Thomas


----------



## tilt

Thomas1 said:


> Je suis d'accord avec vous quant à la place de l'article, merci de l'avoir designé. Néanmoins, je crois que dire qu'il n'est jamais entre sujet et verb est un peu trop absolu et que l'on peut changer la place de l'adverbe en modifiant le ton d'une phrase à la fois. Cela donne les constructions qui peuvent sonner différentement de ce que l'on entend d'habitude bien sûr.
> 
> Alors, mes phrases :
> I often ate chocolates. would be Je mangeais souvent de*s* chocolats.
> But J'ai souvent mangé de*s* chocolats.?
> Could it be: I have often had chocolates.?
> Quelqu'un peut-il encore donner son avis sur les temps ?
> 
> Thomas


Whichever the place of _souvent_, the meaning of the sentence is the same, because it can't be used as a _déterminant_, contrary to _beaucoup_, which acts as such when combined with _de_.

This makes me wonder if I was really right when I said that _I have often had chocolates_ sounded as a good translation for _J'ai beaucoup mangé de chocolats _to me_. 
_


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> As the title sentence shows _chocolate*s*_, I wonder why Sweetspice should think of changing _des chocolats_!


 
_Des_ wouldn't work for Sweetspice's title sentence, wich is "a lot of" and not "often" 

_J'ai mangé beaucoup *de* chocolats hier soir. _
_Je mangeais beaucoup *de* chocolat(s) / je mangeais souvent du/des chocolats ... avant que le médecin me mette au régime._ I prefer singular, here. 

If you change _beaucoup_ to _souvent_, as itka clearly explained, then _*de*_ becomes *du *or _*des*_. In which case *des *is right to translate chocolate*s*.

_J'ai souvent mangé du chocolat / J'ai beaucoup mangé de chocolat... dans ma vie _(for example). I wouldn't use the plural, if _souvent_ or _beaucoup_ are placed before the verb.

EDIT : à noter que le temps du verbe (passé composé versus qu'imparfait) change la position de _souvent._ Je ne dirais pas _j'ai mangé souvent._


----------

